# Update on my new light unit



## Dougie (28 Aug 2014)

Finally I plucked up the courage and de-rimmed my fluval Roma 125, obviously I braced it with a 4 inch wide, 10mm think acrylic and painted the top 2 inches to cover the day job underneath!! Haha

Got a new light unit too, the fluval aqualife and planted, got it for a bargain at £120 off eBay brand new, pretty good considering they're 190odd everywhere.

The root at the right was only added tonight, hopefully get the moss I ordered tomorrow and get that grown in as quickly as possible. 

Pretty happy with the results, pictures attached. Please share your thoughts and comments.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Aug 2014)

Very nice. What's the colour rendition of the fluval aqualife like? Does it show the greens, and particularly, reds up well?


----------



## island lad (29 Aug 2014)

Looks good. I've wanted to take the plastic off my Roma 125 but haven't plucked up the courage. I've just put a pair of grobeams on mine which are so much better than the T8 tubes.    Keep us updated with the ranks progress.

Steve


----------



## Dougie (29 Aug 2014)

Its lovely, nice daylight colour without looking too yellow.

Yeah it was mega scary when it had set and I was filling it back up, but its really strong, very happy with it! Looks very nice now☺ 

Question:
Is this moss pearling?



I've never had pearling with my T8's so was wondering if this was that? Also got rising bubbles from my grass☺


----------



## Henry (29 Aug 2014)

So happy to see Blyxa japonica being used again  I've attempted thick bushes of the stuff in the past hoping for the kind of effect you've achieved, but to no avail. Fish love the stuff!

Nice colour on the light to compliment a lovely, natural looking tank


----------



## Dougie (29 Aug 2014)

Haha I have my betta, 16 schooling fish including rummy's, galaxy rasboras and green fire tetras, never ever see the school haha only at feeding time, absolutely love the blyxa Japonica! 
Cheers for the compliment!!


----------

